# Vintage Anson Pen Refill???



## sleepwriter (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi all,
Im new to the forum and would like to start with a question about refills for vintage Anson pens. The refills they use have a unique bell shaped seal that differs from the usual 'Cross' types.

I have attached pics of the pen and refill. The refill is 107mm long and 3.2 mm wide. Written on the cartridge is 'Anson Med Blue Refill H'. Again, it uses a bell cap to fit/screw the refill into place.

Would anyone know who sells these refills or how I can re-use the empty one I have??

Thank you all in advance for your help!

-peter


----------



## Curly (Mar 21, 2018)

I just searched your words Anson Med Blue Refill H and here are some.  

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Purse-Pen-R...732252?hash=item2ee540e9dc:g:EOIAAOSw0JpV3Na3

https://www.amazon.com/Tiffany-Ballpoint-Purse-Refills-Blue/dp/B002RBQP4A

Since Tiffany sell a version they should be able to sell you some too.

Shop Desk Accessories | Tiffany & Co.

Forgot to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## littlemike (Oct 3, 2020)

Curly said:


> I just searched your words Anson Med Blue Refill H and here are some.
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Purse-Pen-R...732252?hash=item2ee540e9dc:g:EOIAAOSw0JpV3Na3
> 
> ...


But purse pen refills don't have the "unique bell shaped seal" the original poster described. It screws the refill to the pen body, like the Cross' refill does. But It's plastic on the Cross and metal on this one, plus the Cross has external threads while this one has internal threads. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Curly (Oct 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

Exactly what refills are you looking for? The Anson or another? 

There are mini refill used for various kit pens like these from PSI (Penn State Industries). They are 2 11/16" long. They state they are the same as the Cross #5828-4 and Zebra #4C. The Space Pen refills are short too but they don't have threads either.









						Mini-Pen Refills - Black Ink - 5pk
					

Mini-Pen Refills - Black InkMini-Pen refills, black ink.  Pak of 5.  Compatible with all PSI kits that accept mini refills (I.e. PKMINI, etc) Note: equivalent refills are available at commercial stationary stores such as Staples, ask for:  Cross #8518-4,  Zebra #4C



					www.pennstateind.com
				









						10pcs Zebra 4C-0.7 0.7mm Refill (Box Set) - Black Ink : Amazon.ca: Office Products
					

10pcs Zebra 4C-0.7 0.7mm Refill (Box Set) - Black Ink : Amazon.ca: Office Products



					www.amazon.ca
				




You've probably hit all the same stuff in a search that I would. Any chance you could post some detailed pictures of the pen and refills you are looking for? Some of the other members might recognize them and know where to buy some.


----------



## littlemike (Oct 6, 2020)

Curly said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Exactly what refills are you looking for? The Anson or another?
> 
> ...


The OP says:
"I have attached pics of the pen and refill. The refill is 107mm long and 3.2 mm wide. Written on the cartridge is 'Anson Med Blue Refill H'. Again, it uses a bell cap to fit/screw the refill into place."
The ones you are linking to are neither 107mm [4.2126 inches] long, nor do they have the aforementioned 'bell cap"—so they will not help him...or me, as I am in the same situation.


----------



## monophoto (Oct 6, 2020)

Anson was a brand associated mainly with vanity men's items such as cufflinks, tie clips, etc.  The company was located in Providence, RI which may not be a coincidence - Providence was noted for its fine-jewelry industry and was the home of both A. T. Cross and Quill.  Most of the internet references I have found mention Anson pens in the context of promotional products that bore the logo of a major corporation.  Likewise, Quill is a wholesaler of office products, but at least at one time also sold pens intended as promotional products  (I have a Quill fountain pen in my collection - it's seriously leaky).

Anson was purchased by C&J Jewelry in 1993.  C&J was a manufacturing jeweler with operations in Providence and in Costa Rica.  But the Anson brand remains and is applied on a variety of vanity products (not including pens).  This business appears to currently be owned by an investment capital firm that also owns such divergent products as Speidel watch bands,  British Sterling men's cologne, and Homelite chain saws.

I recall visiting an oil refinery in Kuwait about 30 years ago and being given an Anson ball point pen and pencil set.  I have no idea where that set is today, but I recall that the pen refill was NOT Cross.  

Cross clearly has a unique design for its ballpoint refill, but that doesn't mean that all pens made by Cross use that design.  Cross also has a proprietary cartridge/converter design for its fountain pens, but I have a fountain pen that I know was made by Cross for Franklyn Covey that uses the generic international standard cartridge/converter design.  So it would not be a total surprise to learn that Anson pens were actually made in the Cross factory, but at this point I have no way of knowing if that was the case.

The fact that Anson pens were intended as promotional giveaway items suggests that there may not have been a supporting renewal parts supply chain, so if the refills are proprietary, finding them today might be a challenge.


----------



## bmachin (Oct 7, 2020)

I wouldn't hold out a lot of hope but you might try here:









						Ballpoint Pen Refills
					

Ballpoint pen refill cartridges for brand name fine pens.




					refillfinder.com
				




Bill


----------

